# Chicken Fried Steak



## In the Kitchen (Aug 3, 2008)

Last  night one of the friends came over and tells me he likes chicken fried steak or they call it Country fried steak.  Could someone please clarify for me exactly is the 'steak' pork or beef?  It surely isn't chicken.  He told me he knew it was beef.  Since I rarely go out to eat, and our family never called it Country or Chicken Fried, we usually prepared this with breading and pork.  Now was this the same thing or is it breaded beef?  Thanks for your understanding and help.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

It is normally made with tenderized cube steak, ITK
Just dredge it through flour and fry, or, you can dip in egg then dredge. It can be made a few ways.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

It's generally made with cube steak, breaded, fried, then make a gravy. 
I'm not a fan of cube steak so I find something else more tender, pound thin if needed and carry on. 
But yes, it's beef.


----------



## Constance (Aug 3, 2008)

They called it Chicken  Fried in Texas, and the call it Country Fried in Illinois. The best I've had was made with sirloin.

Pork is also great that way. You can buy pork cutlets or make your own out of pork steaks. I've always just called this breaded pork cutlets.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

Everyone has given you good information.  It's just steak fried as if you were making fried chicken, hence the name.  

If it's pork, it would be called Chicken Fried Pork.  Normally it is served with a white gravy.  For the steak it can be cubed steak or some other steak, pounded thin.  I don't mine the cubed steak and I don't think I've ever had a tough one.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 3, 2008)

I've had it with white sausage gravy but the other day, I saw Paula Deen make it with a brown onion gravy in a Throwdown episode and it was hailed as authentic Southern style.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

Down here we don't care what color the gravy is - just make gravy!!!!!!!!!  I've only seen it a few times with a brown gravy but at a local place they will ask you if you want brown or white gravy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 3, 2008)

Check your grocer's meat case for "tenderized' round steak...It works well too!


----------



## Mama (Aug 3, 2008)

I use cubed steak.  Here's my recipe:  *Country Fried Steak*


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep Mama - that's the dish!  I love milk gravy on mine!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 3, 2008)

when i buy cube steak, i buy a nice round steak and ask the butcher to tenderize it twice. super tender and maybe just a tad less expensive. 

it was my late husbands absolute favorite meal. follow the directions everyone gave you, it is delish. never served it with gravy.

babe


----------



## sattie (Aug 3, 2008)

ITK... this is one dish I have yet to master.  DH loves it, but I have not discovered the trick to making awesome CFS.  When you have good CFS.. it is tender, fall apart in your mouth goodness with a filling gravy!!!!  The gravy itself can be made a meal of!

Hey Mama... I'm gonna check out the thread you posted... maybe I can figure out how to do it right!  Thanks ITK for posting this!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2008)

My mom was the best cook in the world (honest!), but she didn't like the way her chicken fried steak turned out.  So whenever we went on vacation she ordered it at most of the places we went.  That was her big vacation treat every year.  

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Aug 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> ITK... this is one dish I have yet to master. DH loves it, but I have not discovered the trick to making awesome CFS. When you have good CFS.. it is tender, fall apart in your mouth goodness with a filling gravy!!!! The gravy itself can be made a meal of!
> 
> Hey Mama... I'm gonna check out the thread you posted... maybe I can figure out how to do it right! Thanks ITK for posting this!


 
Just make sure you pound it out fairly thin and it should be very tender.  Hope you enjoy it Sattie!


----------



## sattie (Aug 4, 2008)

Mama said:


> Just make sure you pound it out fairly thin and it should be very tender. Hope you enjoy it Sattie!


 
I got ya booked marked... I will let you know how it turns out next time I attempt this!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty much, Yeah! what ererybody else said. I used to see a cut of beef called "Chivken Fried Steak". It was not cubed, it was very tender and thin cut. It had a vein of grizzle in the middle of the meat. I haven't seen it lately. Never thought of the cubed steak. 

AC


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 4, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I've had it with white sausage gravy but the other day, I saw Paula Deen make it with a brown onion gravy in a Throwdown episode and it was hailed as authentic Southern style.




This also how I make mine, to make sure its gets tender - after browning both side I had 1-2 Tbls. water and cover, simmer for about 15 -20 mins.   Take cover off raise heat and re crisp if needed.  Take out then make your gravy.   Now I am hungry for it !!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a technique for that, Barb?
I always have an "interesting" time adding broth or water to something I've been cooking in a little oil.

I think I'm going to make this for dinner sometime this week. I just need to pick up the cube steaks. I like cube steaks anyway and haven't had them in a while. I always fried them in a little oil with salt, pepper and garlic powder, then served it on a piece of garlic toast. Makes a great breakfast with scrambled eggs.  I've been meaning to try this "chicken fried steak" that I've heard about and am making myself hungry too, just thinking about it.


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally, I don't use the pan drippings to make the gravy.  Granted, I'm missing out on all that wonderful fond... but I like the contrast of a milk/cream gravy with the flavor of the breaded steak... I use a roux made with either bacon fat or butter.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 4, 2008)

Aren't you people the BEST and I do mean it!  I often worried when my mom would pass what would I do?  It's as if a prayer was answered when I request help none of you hesitate.  could I want more than that?  I don't think so.  I just had to find out no matter how ignorant it seemed because we might have eaten it but never had name for it.  Thanks to you all for sharing the different ways.  Hope I do it right now.  

Food, family and dogs are most important things in my life.  Think most of you must feel the same way.  Oh, good health is another one.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 4, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Hope I do it right now.



That's the beauty of cooking ITK - there is no "right" way - only the way we like it!  OK, I guess there can be a WRONG way for some things.  

Hugs to you ITK!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> ...chicken fried steak or they call it Country fried steak...


Some people I know (in SC) distinguish between the two.  If it has white gravy they call it chicken fried steak, and if it has brown gravy they call it country fried steak.  In California I had never heard it called anything but chicken fried steak.

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

I love this post. I just need to read back through it, is all....
I had Mama's recipe bookmarked from this morning, picked up some cube steaks this afternoon when I was in town (made while I waited), and am all set to make chicken fried steak tonight! I just need to find a different recipe for the dredging..... No self rising flour and no baking powder to make my own self rising flour.....
But that won't stop me.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Some people I know (in SC) distinguish between the two. If it has white gravy they call it chicken fried steak, and if it has brown gravy they call it country fried steak. *In California I had never heard it called anything but chicken fried steak.*
> 
> Barbara


 
hmmm, I'm surprised it wasn't called chicken grilled tofu....


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, I'm surprised it wasn't called chicken grilled tofu....


Nah, but they did look at us a little funny, so we tried to keep our carnivorous ways secret!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 4, 2008)

this thread is making me want to country or chicken fry my hamburgers.......


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 4, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> this thread is making me want to country or chicken fry my hamburgers.......


I'm going to steak fry my chicken!  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm going to steak fry my chicken!
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Mama (Aug 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I love this post. I just need to read back through it, is all....
> I had Mama's recipe bookmarked from this morning, picked up some cube steaks this afternoon when I was in town (made while I waited), and am all set to make chicken fried steak tonight! I just need to find a different recipe for the dredging..... No self rising flour and no baking powder to make my own self rising flour.....
> But that won't stop me.


 
That's okay pacanis, just use AP flour and a little more salt and dredge the steak in the flour and then in the egg wash and then back into the flour before frying.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 4, 2008)

found this for substitutions for baking powder..... 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda plus 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar OR 1/4 teaspoon baking soda plus 1/2 cup buttermilk (decrease liquid in recipe by 1/2 cup) 



but I've found that when you are looking for a sub for something, you are even less likely to have the things to make a sub for the original ingredient than you were to have what you actually needed!!!!!!!

I think just straight up baking soda would work just fine too for breading. 
I'm regretting my burgers ALOT  now.


----------



## QSis (Aug 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I love this post. I just need to read back through it, is all....
> I had Mama's recipe bookmarked from this morning, picked up some cube steaks this afternoon when I was in town (made while I waited), and am all set to make chicken fried steak tonight! I just need to find a different recipe for the dredging..... No self rising flour and no baking powder to make my own self rising flour.....
> But that won't stop me.


 
Let us know how it turns out, pacanis!

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> found this for substitutions for baking powder.....
> 1/4 teaspoon baking soda plus 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar OR 1/4 teaspoon baking soda plus 1/2 cup buttermilk (decrease liquid in recipe by 1/2 cup)
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is so true!  I'm reading through this thinking, what, is she kidding me?! If I had all that stuff I'd have the self-rising flour to begin with and wouldn't need a substitute for baking powder! 

You kill me, Suzi 

On to post.....


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

Too late for the double dredge, Mama. Next time.

So here's what happened;
I started three cube steaks out by pounding them and doubling their size. They were maybe 1/4" or a tad thicker. 
I used Mama's recipe aside from "Pete's' hot sauce" (sorry Pete, only had Frank's) and the self rising flour. I used AP. Barb L gave me a tip on simmering the meat after browning both sides, so I did. This is when I added my onions and mushrooms.
Then between prepping and cooking the mashed potatoes, green beans, and separating the saute pan "innards", things got hairy. After simmering, I put the steaks on a plate in the oven at 200F. This I figured would "crisp" them again besides keeping them warm. It did.
I scooped the solids out of the saute pan and into another heated pan, adding some butter and then some flour to both pans for my roux.
I added beef broth to the pan with the mushrooms & onions and some milk to the original saute pan. Gravy ensued. Surprised the heck out of me  I didn't have to toss it.
Then I plated everything and ate..... a bite here, a bite there.... some potatoes, now the other..... I didn't know which I preferred  I kept trying to decide, but couldn't.
*HOWEVER*, the proof is in the leftovers! I was stuffed. I looked at my plate. And sitting there for all to see (graphic pic included) were two pieces of leftover chicken fried steak and country fried steak (or whatever). The brown gravy with the beef broth, mushrooms and onions had maybe 2-3 bites more gone than the gravy made with milk. Although I admit, it was not a "pure" white gravy.

Further tests may need to be conducted 
I was happy with both and have that third steak left over for tomorrow or the next day. I mixed both gravies for my leftovers so as not to confuse myself any more than I already have.
If I had anything to change, I would have seasoned them more as they were cooking. It completely left my mind to add more salt and pepper. And... I would have removed my emergency s&p from the one pic. Honest, I keep the "real" kosher salt and pepper mill around the corner where I prep


----------



## sattie (Aug 4, 2008)

Pacanis... you just have to RUB it in don't ya!!!!  

Looks great by the way... I'm humbled!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

sattie said:


> Pacanis... you just have to RUB it in don't ya!!!!
> 
> Looks great by the way... I'm humbled!


 
And I'm still stuffed. No DQ for me tonight 
Thanks, Sattie  I like making something different that is actually edible.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 4, 2008)

Pacanis, I hadn't seen this thread.  I guess I need to get out more.
I, like you, am going to read over this thread much more.  I need good hints here.  I knew about the kind of meat used as I've made it many times but will not say mine is any good or very good.  DH loves it though.  LOVES chicken fried steak, again, not mine, just in general.
In Cambria last weekend, he had that for dinner at the Sow's Ear.  He said it was the best chicken fried steak he'd ever had and that's a compliment because he's had it in many states prepared many different ways.  Before the Sow's Ear, his favorite was from the Cotton Patch in Dallas Fort Worth.  I called them, they gave me their best idea of what the ingredients are, but problem was and is, that their seasoning for the dredging, is prepackaged and not labeled with what's in there.  Anyone's guess, unfortunately, that didn't help, the man told me it comes in big huge predone bags from an outside vendor so he didn't know the ingredients.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 4, 2008)

This came out pretty tender alright. Much moreso than just frying a cube steak in a pan. I've never ordered it out, so have nothing to go by, but Mama's recipe plus some other good tips I got here and I'll be making it again.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 5, 2008)

2 gravies!!!! I LOVE IT!!!! 

Guess what I'm gettin' at the grocery store today.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Guess what I'm gettin' at the grocery store today.


 a puppy?


----------



## elaine l (Dec 8, 2008)

Okay I am going to try this tonight.  Hope mine comes out as good as Pacanis's did.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 8, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Okay I am going to try this tonight. Hope mine comes out as good as Pacanis's did.


 
You can do it in your sleep Miss Elaine!!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 8, 2008)

He's right Elaine.
I have.


I was looking at some cube steaks in the freezer today. I think some chicken fried steak is in my near future, too 

ETA, I don't know if it was mentioned on this thread or not, but I received a PM saying to put a small amount of liquid in the pan and simmer for 10 minutes or so (with the lid on) to get a tender steak. It works!


----------



## elaine l (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I did it and I was awake the whole time!  It came out as well as can be expected. Tender, flavor.   I think it's just not something that I really like.  But it was something I always wanted to try.


----------

